# Post Your Desktop



## Sheep (May 28, 2013)

Currently on my laptop right now, on vacation so my main PC is at home.




Post em


----------



## Elijo (May 28, 2013)

Well I don't use a computer so I present to you, my iPod Touch screen!


Spoiler




Yeah I don't have many games because most of them take too much memory as I have a 8gb iPod Touch 4th generation.


I'm not going to show my lock screen because it is... My face.


----------



## Dustbunnii (May 28, 2013)

here's mine, minus the sticky notes



Spoiler


----------



## wolley74 (May 28, 2013)

Spoiler











custom Rainmeter in the middle with a few mods for color, rest is stock skins i've cobbled together over a few months
Custom icons and start button as well, those were by far the easiest mod to do, i also have a custom login screen that matches the wallpaper, just because


----------



## AmenFashion (May 28, 2013)

No computer. My iMac is dead 
My iPad has been my best friend for 6 months. Here's my "desktop".

Rihanna's Rolling Stone cover continues to be the best cover I've seen.



And Marc Jacobs is my main screen wallpaper, of course.



Spoiler


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

Oh my god mine is such a mess ;~;


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 28, 2013)

I've got a folder of 130 different wallpapers, and every hour they cycle randomly to a different one. Here's a few examples. 

http://imgur.com/a/hO5cv#0


----------



## wolley74 (May 28, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Oh my god mine is such a mess ;~;[/QUOTE]
> 
> Stardock Fences will help, can organize icons into groups and hide / show them by double clicking, its the only reason my desktop is as clean as it is :p [url]http://www.stardock.com/products/fences/[/url] free too, maybe check out Rocketdock as well


----------



## SockHead (May 28, 2013)

I don't usually see my desktop, but when I do, I have some eye candy haha



Spoiler


----------



## Cottonball (May 29, 2013)

@ Sockhead-  I have some eye candy too  ;p


----------



## Caius (May 29, 2013)

Spoiler: laptop


----------



## laceydearie (May 29, 2013)

currently an AC wallpaper on my desktop. it changes around alot.


Spoiler


----------



## Devon (May 29, 2013)

mine lolol


----------



## one_eye (May 29, 2013)

Now I feel obligated



Spoiler


----------



## Solar (May 29, 2013)

Spoiler







Lol AC everything.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 29, 2013)

one_eye said:


> Now I feel obligated
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wow origin, and even worse it's in front of steam. What are you, literally Hitler?


----------



## one_eye (May 29, 2013)

Furry Sparks said:


> Wow origin, and even worse it's in front of steam. What are you, literally Hitler?



omg u dont know me

origin is all quality games.

what games does steam have besides hat fortress and trading cards?


----------



## Lampokos (May 30, 2013)




----------



## TheObscure (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Sheep (May 30, 2013)

one_eye said:


> omg u dont know me
> 
> origin is all quality games.
> 
> what games does steam have besides hat fortress and trading cards?



Please tell me that was sarcasm...

Please


----------



## TheObscure (May 30, 2013)

nooky said:


> Please tell me that was sarcasm...
> 
> Please



Dear Esther isn't a proper game, pal.


----------



## Juicebox (May 30, 2013)

nooky said:


> Please tell me that was sarcasm...
> 
> Please



These two have been trolling a couple of threads so take whatever they say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Hiro (May 30, 2013)

/)^3^(\


----------



## Sheep (May 30, 2013)

Hiro said:


> /)^3^(\



Nice icon setup and chrome skin.  Matching stuff is always good


----------



## Hiro (May 30, 2013)

nooky said:


> Nice icon setup and chrome skin.  Matching stuff is always good



Thank you! :3


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 30, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> These two have been trolling a couple of threads so take whatever they say with a grain of salt.



Help, what is sarcasm.

Please, show me a single example of me trolling in the past few weeks. I'll be waiting.


----------



## one_eye (May 30, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> These two have been trolling a couple of threads so take whatever they say with a grain of salt.



I love it when words get thrown around blindly because they're the hip, new, buzzwords of the day.


----------



## Sheep (May 30, 2013)

This.

It was pretty easy to tell it was sarcasm, but you can never be too sure with internet forums.


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2013)

one_eye said:


> I love it when words get thrown around blindly because they're the hip, new, buzzwords of the day.



You go on /v/ don't you


----------



## SockHead (May 30, 2013)

nooky said:


> This.
> 
> It was pretty easy to tell it was sarcasm, but you can never be too sure with internet forums.



This.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 30, 2013)

SockHead said:


> This.



Huh, mods making one word posts that don't add to the discussion. How about that.


----------



## Private Nickel (May 30, 2013)

Furry Sparks said:


> Huh, mods making one word posts that don't add to the discussion. How about that.



WUH OH

I AM SENSING SOME HOSPITALS HERE


----------



## Caius (May 30, 2013)

Furry Sparks said:


> Huh, mods making one word posts that don't add to the discussion. How about that.



*A sockhead story*


----------



## SockHead (May 30, 2013)

Furry Sparks said:


> Huh, mods making one word posts that don't add to the discussion. How about that.



I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Pontus (May 30, 2013)

What do you guys think of my desktop, feeling dizzy already? Picture is taken by me using a GoPro Hero2. Please don't point out how my feet are dirty..I was barefoot..


----------



## Mary (May 30, 2013)

Messy, right? Littered with various art projects of mine. <3 <3


----------



## SecondSider (May 30, 2013)

Pontus said:


> What do you guys think of my desktop, feeling dizzy already? Picture is taken by me using a GoPro Hero2. Please don't point out how my feet are dirty..I was barefoot..
> View attachment 4049



I'm not really dizzy seeing that...


----------



## Lekti (May 30, 2013)

Dual Monitors ftw


----------



## Caius (May 30, 2013)

desktop.


----------



## Pontus (May 31, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> I'm not really dizzy seeing that...



Most of the people that would look at my desktop would, but..oh well


----------



## Lapemoon (Jun 1, 2013)

i.imgur.com/bpLnHvK.jpg

my desktop )

i can't right now post link on image )


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's mine:







Steins;Gate is the best... ehehe. Although I ought to change it really since I've had it since I got my new laptop back in May... Maybe I could start changing wallpapers monthly. ANYWAY. it's nothing special really. but it's better seeing this than logging on to see the ugly Windows 8 metro view. :x


----------



## Sheep (Jun 3, 2013)

Home sweet home


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 3, 2013)

Spoiler: Earlier













Spoiler: Now


----------



## Lauren (Jun 3, 2013)

Spoiler






It's so untidy right now! Haven't had time to sort it yet


----------



## Dustbunnii (Jun 3, 2013)

Himari said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually just watched Steins;Gate recently with my boyfriend. I enjoyed it quite a lot 

I felt like changing my desktop, so here it is now:


Spoiler


----------



## Cartoty (Jun 5, 2013)

MH4 MH4 MH4!!!


----------



## Dae (Jun 6, 2013)

Bland and minimal with a quite unfitting background considering my theme of black and white but I absolutely love this illustration of Renard. (I still haven't got around to creating a matching icon for FreeStudio, the purple icon on my taskbar.)


----------



## m12 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Zenaphalis (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, may as well show mine now.

Also, since I am so nice and all, If you like the theme you can find it here.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 7, 2013)

*insert text describing or saying something about my desktop*



Spoiler


----------



## Lapemoon (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 22, 2013)

My Background changes everyday with whatever Bings homepage is set too.


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jun 22, 2013)

Here's mine!



It changes every two hours and I have about 8 different ones but they're all Loki. I love Tom Hiddleston and Loki, which explains why my Animal Crossing town is called Asgard. <3


----------



## merinda! (Jun 22, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Marceline (Jun 23, 2013)

Pretty Namie-Kun desktop~


----------



## Horus (Jun 23, 2013)

tbh, my file of pictures is more interesting


----------



## Nic (Nov 14, 2013)

There's mine.  (Would make another thread but there's to many of them)


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

Currently using this:


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Laurina (Nov 15, 2013)

Bobby makes me feel better about myself.


----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2013)

It doesn't properly fill the screen, so there's this black bar on the top and bottom.  I'll find a better one eventually... this is just a screen cap from Hottake BAND's _Sayonara☆Arigato_ PV 'cause, y' know, the first thing anyone wants to see when they turn on their computer in the morning is a 55 year old man.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's my current one <3



edit: chromebook make my images bigger already >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2013)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1e/Marlene_Dietrich_in_Shanghai_Express_%281932%29_by_Don_English.png

this one


----------



## unravel (Nov 15, 2013)

Spoiler: Check this out!!


----------



## haisu (Nov 15, 2013)

Spoiler: i havent changed my desktop in a year lmao


----------



## rubyy (Nov 15, 2013)

Spoiler: I change mine frequently












I cleaned it yay.


----------



## Coexist (Nov 15, 2013)

Extremely dude of me to have a girl in my background but Emily Rudd is just too damn pretty!
Also, the only thing I'm proud of when it comes to my laptop is how great it looks... otherwise it's slow & gaming on it stinks, LOL.


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 15, 2013)

I use Fences on mine


Spoiler: You guys will mostly likely not know what this is... Cultural Thing


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 15, 2013)

I don?t have any icons on my desktop other than the "recycle" bin.
 But I do have an awesome SAO rainmeter theme, you can see it in the corners of the screen. ^^

Here?s a link for full size. http://s2.postimg.org/3mlzu5nl3/Desktop.png


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2013)

I just have a boring standard wallpaper with mountains rising into the sky in the desert.  It's one of the sample pictures that comes with the computer.


----------



## ninfia (Nov 15, 2013)

.,


----------



## Mino (Nov 15, 2013)

Spoiler: :-}


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 16, 2013)

I have the standard windows xp background with the logo and the green background. :\


----------



## Nic (Nov 16, 2013)

ThomasNLD said:


> I have the standard windows xp background with the logo and the green background. :\



Why not install a Linux distro?  You'll get more out of your PC.


Surprised to see not that many GNU/Linux users.


----------



## MadCake (Nov 16, 2013)

Such pony


----------



## Nic (Nov 16, 2013)

MadCake said:


> View attachment 17448
> Such pony



>Using Shibe meme wrong.


----------



## Mino (Nov 17, 2013)

Nic said:


> >Using Shibe meme wrong.



>Using Reddit chevrons to chastise a 12-year-old on teebeetee


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2013)

Just switched to this recently:


----------



## Zander (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Zeiro (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Zanessa (Nov 17, 2013)

​


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Zeiro (Nov 17, 2013)

Spike and Julia!! That's an awesome wallpaper!


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2013)

Spoiler













i srsly do not understand the point of customizing your desktop like you legit only look at it when you turn your computer on/off, and when you want to open up a new program.

It's not like I gaze at my desktop for hours on end (maybe u do and thats y u hav customized themm???) so i really do not see the point.


----------



## unravel (Nov 17, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


>



What anime :U


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 17, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> What anime :U


Cowboy Bebop :U


----------



## Horus (Nov 17, 2013)

Mino said:


> >Using Reddit chevrons to chastise a 12-year-old on teebeetee


REKT

Updated mine and I don't post a whole lot these days so;


----------



## Dandie (Nov 17, 2013)

This is the image I use. :3


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>>> I customize my desktop so I go on /g/eek and tell them how much swag I have. 

http://i.imgur.com/xcuuSAn.png


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 17, 2013)

My desktop right now


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 17, 2013)

Am I the only one with a Mac?


----------



## Coexist (Nov 17, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Am I the only one with a Mac?



Nah, there were a few of them in here, but everyone knows PC is the master race.


----------



## Mino (Nov 17, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Am I the only one with a Mac?



I use all three. :-}


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Am I the only one with a Mac?



OS X ruins Unix.  Locked down; pretty much garbage.

If it takes me a few hours of work to get AwesomeWM running, it sucks.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 17, 2013)

Coexist said:


> Nah, there were a few of them in here, but everyone knows PC is the master race.



Yeah, I see that. Personal preference, I guess.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd show off my desktop.. but its always changing, since I use the slideshow settings(as I have a good 60 or 70 wallpapers in the folder lol)

edit: and I'm not showing the current one because it's me.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2013)

Melody said:


> This is the image I use. :3
> View attachment 17477


....Cute. Love that art style...and the colors too of course.


JellyBeans said:


> My desktop right now


...Dope!!!!


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2013)

Although I love seeing this old bloke whenever I turn on my laptop, I just couldn't resist taking a screencap from Tatsuya Ueda's new _MONSTER NIGHT_ PV. ♡ I'll probably re-do it with a higher quality* screencap when my copy arrives in a few days.

* the mouse is _meant_ to be out of focus.


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## XTheLancerX (Nov 25, 2013)

WOW a lot of you guys are lucky with the non-cluttered desktops... I share mine with my family so EVERYONES Crap is on there, and it is a MESS. I hate it I hate it I HATE IT. I barely use the computer, I just feel overwhelmed, so I use the internet mostly on my iPod Touch 5g (Will most likely be an iPhone 5S this Friday and later DDD) Oh, and I feel weird using it because it has 8GB of ram, but is CONSTANTLY using 20+ percent of it for some reason (Used to be like 10 percent and lower when we had more stuff than we do now) so I feel suspicious that there are a lot of hidden junk programs/spyware or viruses in the background, even though a full AVG scan returns nothing. I have looked at the processes and there are a whopping 92 processes, most of which are google stuff, google chrome in particular, steam stuff, and a few other things I recognize. Didn't see anything TOO suspicious, and the things I were very curious about, I searched for on the internet and they were just random microsoft things. (I also recently uninstalled a few pieces of adware my brother accidentally got >_>) So... Yeah I have gotten quite used to browsing on a 4" iPod screen.


----------



## Redacted (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice and neat!


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2013)

Here you go.


----------



## NeuroticUnicorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Mine is currently full of rainbowey goodness.


----------



## matoki (Nov 26, 2013)

It's set to change every 30 minutes, but this is what it is right now!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2013)

lol


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 29, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get it.


----------



## Souji (Dec 10, 2013)

All my friends tell me it's weird to have this image as my desktop because I'm a guy. :I I like Free, so what's the problem lol.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 10, 2013)

My wallpaper changes every 10 or 15 minutes, but yeah...
So you can see my obsession for Vaporeons... xD


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 10, 2013)

Current





But it changes every so often, here are 2-3 of my favourites-


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 10, 2013)

SSine I dont have a charger for my laptop, im using my phone, so heres my home screen♡


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 10, 2013)

KCourtnee said:


> SSine I dont have a charger for my laptop, im using my phone, so heres my home screen♡


Aww, it's cute! My friend has one like that and its like kitties but its space-themed.

Here's my home menu.


Spoiler


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 10, 2013)

Reizo said:


> Aww, it's cute! My friend has one like that and its like kitties but its space-themed.
> 
> Here's my home menu.
> 
> ...



Kitty spsced themed?!?!?! Where can I get that? I love space and I love cats, thats like the perfect mix. Please tell me where I can find that


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2013)

ItachiKouyou said:


> My wallpaper changes every 10 or 15 minutes, but yeah...
> So you can see my obsession for Vaporeons... xD


Loving the purples, pinks, and blues! <3

I'd post mine but you'd have to IM me as it's a bit risque.


----------



## Nymeri (Dec 16, 2013)

A drawing of my 2 cats! I didn't draw it btw


----------



## SockHead (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Itachi (Dec 19, 2013)

Enjoy Scarlett


----------



## kerri (Dec 20, 2013)

I've been playing with rainmeter lately and this is my current background.
I like how it's coming out

edit; I don't know why it came out so small or how to change it ;-;


----------



## glumAbettor (Dec 21, 2013)

Spoiler



peep


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Jas0n (Feb 16, 2014)

kerri said:


> View attachment 21460
> 
> I've been playing with rainmeter lately and this is my current background.
> I like how it's coming out
> ...



Somebody else that uses rainmeter! I'm not on my desktop right now but this is what mine looks like. I styled mine after this:



Spoiler


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 16, 2014)

Jas0n said:


> Somebody else that uses rainmeter! I'm not on my desktop right now but this is what mine looks like. I styled mine after this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I use rainmeter too, I use a Sword Art Online styled one.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 16, 2014)

My laptop screen is Adam Ineveraskedforthis Jensen. C:


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## beffa (Feb 16, 2014)

edit; nice fail attachment so ~ http://www.ezimba.com/work/140217C/ezimba16972811943600.png

PYROLAND!
…tf2 anyone?


----------



## Piroshi (Feb 16, 2014)

No matter what I always end up going back to this one. 


Spoiler


----------



## Camomile (Feb 16, 2014)

Mine is of a commission my boyfriend got me of my characters <3
Had this for a while, desktop is a tad messy, been working on lots of things.


----------

